# For sale or not for sale ? Poll



## Blister (12 Nov 2009)

OK , 

here we go again , This for sale or not for sale thread is to TRY and clear up the shall I or shan't I offer items on the forum ?

This raised its head some years back 

As our older forum members will already know , I have in the past purchased complete woodturning workshops .
I don't want or need to keep all the items that come with the items I do want .

I thought I would list the unwanted by me items for the benefit of other forum users .

MANY forum members HAVE benefited from items I have offered on here over the years, before going to Ebay 

If the minority want me to stop posting item for sale just let me know 
If the majority want me to continue offering items here , Just let me know 

I will state AGAIN , I AM NOT A DEALER < I AM NOT A DEALER !!!

I am a HGV driver and am employed and pay PAYE tax 

If I WAS A Dealer , my lifestyle would be very low . 

WOW just imagine the life style I could live on the proceeds of selling 1 used band saw


So over to the Poll 

yes or no ?


----------



## paulm (12 Nov 2009)

Keep it up mate, haven't bought anything from you yet but would have no problem doing so if something I wanted turned up.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## The Shark (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Blister,
I too have not taken advantage yet, but can see no reason for you to stop.
Keep 'em coming

Malc


----------



## devonwoody (12 Nov 2009)

It would be extremely helpful if you relocated to Devon. 

Mind you 60 years ago our garden backed on to the Alley Palley.


----------



## RogerS (12 Nov 2009)

Nil bastardum carborundum.

Keep on posting, mate.


----------



## StevieB (12 Nov 2009)

Yep - very happy with the Tormek I bought from you!

Steve


----------



## Racers (12 Nov 2009)

Hi, Blister

You seen to be offering a service to the forun menbers by selling things at affordable prices, why should you stop?


Pete


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2009)

I'm not voting because this is silly. Allen, don't post before breakfast :roll: 

There's nothing wrong with you posting your stuff for sale here. It's allowed in the rules. Perhaps we do need an adjustment to the rules to stop the bickering inside for sale threads. But as far as I'm concerned we all benefit greatly from your passion for trading in workshop paraphernalia. If people don't want to buy from you then they should refrain from even opening the thread.

Or maybe I should voted against to get first dibs... ? :lol: 

I suggest we remove this thread and continue as per usual.


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Nov 2009)

He didn't post before breakfast, he waited until 6.30 or elevens's for a lorry driver


----------



## big soft moose (12 Nov 2009)

wizer":1v8wga6v said:


> I'm not voting because this is silly. Allen, don't post before breakfast :roll:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with you posting your stuff for sale here. It's allowed in the rules. Perhaps we do need an adjustment to the rules to stop the bickering inside for sale threads. But as far as I'm concerned we all benefit greatly from your passion for trading in workshop paraphernalia. If people don't want to buy from you then they should refrain from even opening the thread.
> 
> ...



I'm with tom on this - there is no difference between you selling items and anyone else doing it

as far as i can see you've done nothing wrong so like tom said lets lose this thread and continue APN.

( but if you go with against - can i have second dibs after tom  )


----------



## kityuser (12 Nov 2009)

as with all for sale threads:

If I want what you are offering, I`ll speak up
If I don't then I won't

If I think I can get it cheaper else where, I`ll keep myself to myself 

I`ve no problem with you posting for sale items even IF you were a dealer, assuming you were cheaper than else where.........

I see no point in this thread, the rules seem to be quite clear.


Margaret (steve)


----------



## MikeG. (12 Nov 2009)

kityuser":18qbm8ul said:


> Margaret (steve)



From another post:


> sense the sarcasm
> 
> Mary



Couldn't you make up your mind this morning?  

Mike


----------



## matt (12 Nov 2009)

I'm not even sure I know why you asked the question but assume you've been on the receiving end of someone/s who are preoccupied with other people's business for no obvious reason. Keep it up - one day I might want what you're selling.


----------



## kityuser (12 Nov 2009)

matt":1p01hip1 said:


> I'm not even sure I know why you asked the question but assume you've been on the receiving end of someone/s who are preoccupied with other people's business for no obvious reason. Keep it up - one day I might want what you're selling.




here here!
I wish more people (life in general) would concentrate on what THEY are doing rather than being bloody pre-occupied with what everyone else is up to.

..... I must remember to point this out when I next get tugged for speeding :roll: 



Henrietta


----------



## devonwoody (12 Nov 2009)

Henrietta, you will have Mike G in a real tizz if you carry on like this.


----------



## kityuser (12 Nov 2009)

devonwoody":1gxotdp2 said:


> Henrietta, you will have Mike G in a real tizz if you carry on like this.




*quietly* is he the fuzz?


Beth


----------



## cambournepete (12 Nov 2009)

Allen - keep posting "for sale" stuff, other people do so why not you?
Everybodies "for sale" items on here are likely to be useful to someone.
As some one who has bought form Allen before I can vouch for the fact he's not a delear 

Pete


----------



## Gary (12 Nov 2009)

I don't know how many have voted, but I can see 5% were against. Isn't it funny how none of the have put a name to their view posted anything?

Don't tell me UK Workshop now has forum hard men. :lol:

Edit. Now I've logged on I see we have a single hard man. Is he man enough to speak out? :roll:


----------



## studders (12 Nov 2009)

Sorry to be boring but...

I have no problem with you or anyone else selling on the forum, it's within the rules so you're quite entitled to do so. With that though, in my opinion, you have to accept that other members are equally entitled to comment, be it good or bad, as that, at least at the moment, is also within the rules. The idea that all for sale threads are locked and all dealing done via private pm's is not acceptable as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jake (12 Nov 2009)

I think you should do what you want to do (within the rules), but not complain when others do what they want to do (within the rules), and not seek special favours or privileges by asking that for sale threads are locked to prevent other people from commenting.


----------



## devonwoody (12 Nov 2009)

Here Jake, that cuts both ways.


----------



## RogerS (12 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure that commenting whether or not a price is too high is exactly conducive to the harmony of the forum and that is really the crux of the matter, I think.

If someone advertises something for sale then I think that it should be left up to individual members to make up their own mind if they want to buy it at that price. Otherwise the whole thing is lain wide open to cheap shots and bad feelings.


----------



## paulm (12 Nov 2009)

RogerS":tkw2eujf said:


> I'm not sure that commenting whether or not a price is too high is exactly conducive to the harmony of the forum and that is really the crux of the matter, I think.
> 
> If someone advertises something for sale then I think that it should be left up to individual members to make up their own mind if they want to buy it at that price. Otherwise the whole thing is lain wide open to cheap shots and bad feeings.



That's my view too Roger, articulates it nicely.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2009)

As Steve said in the other thread. There should be a rule that if you're not involved with the sale (i.e not buying or selling) then you should butt out. I do think that it should be a rule that interested parties should state their interest in the thread though. 

I've been guilty, in the past, of veering a for sale thread off and that should be stopped too. If someone wants to discuss the product being sold (good or bad) then it should be taken to a new thread in the appropriate forum.

I understand that we shouldn't be letting our fellow members get ripped off, but we should also assume that our members are capable of using google and working out a price for themselves. As should they be able to check whether the tool is suitable for them.


----------



## Tom K (12 Nov 2009)

Have bought from Blister, Kityuser and Oryx all through the forum.
The experience is similar in all cases, they had an item surplus to requirement's that I wanted and was happy to pay for.
It was me that bought the infamous bandsaw. I didn't pay the original advertised price and didn't feel any need to take a dig. I made him an offer by PM also happy with the aftersales service.
Keep it up Blister quite sure I will end up buying from you again :lol:


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2009)

I hope you didn't make the mistake of picking it up in person. You always come away from the Alladins cave, buying more than you intended :lol: 

Oh and I don't agree with your comments about Oryx, bloody rip off merchant :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tom K (12 Nov 2009)

I was very restrained but made a mental note of all the goodies.
Oryx has some old timber in his garage when I saw it I thought of you :lol:


----------



## kityuser (12 Nov 2009)

Tom K":9cfsuubh said:


> Have bought from Blister, Kityuser and Oryx all through the forum.
> The experience is similar in all cases, they had an item surplus to requirement's that I wanted and was happy to pay for.
> It was me that bought the infamous bandsaw. I didn't pay the original advertised price and didn't feel any need to take a dig. I made him an offer by PM also happy with the aftersales service.
> Keep it up Blister quite sure I will end up buying from you again :lol:




NEVER EVER mention a dado blade around here *looking over shoulder*

Steve um .......Doris


----------



## RobertMP (12 Nov 2009)

As someone pointed out the photo forum I'm involved with has a lot of rules - many of which are to try to make the buying and selling area work well.

Price pointing without using the pointed at price as the basis of an offer to buy is banned. that is about the only rule I'd suggest got carried to here.

Selling here is informal and I'd say was best kept that way unless the forum mods want a lot of work.

Traders that want to sell regularly for profit have to pay a small fee to support the photo forum. I don't see anyone selling here that fits the trader description.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Nov 2009)

I have had several buys from Blister,all top class. I have even had him make a personal delivery to me here in Ireland. And may have him again '#,##.soon   :evil: :evil: .
I bought from him because I dont have to go through the ebay prosess of bidding and watching and then waiting two/three weeks for delivery.
I would support any member of the forum in the same way. If they have something I want I can PM and get an honest description of what is being sold, instead of a yes or no or I am not sure I am selling for a friend .

REgards Boysie.


----------



## wobblycogs (12 Nov 2009)

I have a personal rule "stay out of dicussions like this because no one wins and everyone loses" but I have spent many years on forums and I've noticed a few common issues. For example: people take offence much more easily to the written word than the spoken word and the life goes out of a forum when it gets bogged down in rule making.

This is a forum where we come to chat. Some people we find here we will make friends with and some we will think are utter muppets. I suggest we all just ignore our muppets and get on with life.

As for rules about discussions in for sale threads we are talking about trying to make a rule for a social norm which is an exercise in futility. It will please no one completely and likely to lead to more arguments than just leaving the issue alone (IMHO of course ).

The only recommendation I would make is to set up another forum specifically for items that are for sale. That would remove some clutter form the general forum and mean threads would be more likey only to be seen by people actually interested in buying something.

Allen: please keep posting items for sale.


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Nov 2009)

Tom K":333m5uul said:


> I was very restrained but made a mental note of all the goodies.
> Oryx has some old timber in his garage when I saw it I thought of you :lol:



I've never met Tom K but I am concerned that Mrs Oryx is selling my machinery and buying hand tools (I think I saw an LV LA Jack sticking out of her handbag the other day).
Has any one seen my Radial Arm Saw? 
Si :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (12 Nov 2009)

i dont have a problem with people selling stuff on here as long as the price is advertised in the post and none of the PM me malarky..


----------



## head clansman (12 Nov 2009)

hi 

simply rule to life "live and let live" , blister, I'm not sure why you posted this poll it's not necessary, life would be so much nicer if we all went about minding our own business , If you want to sell somthing here fine with me and many other, no problem , just as long as the person who is selling is seen to be advertise his goods honestly he is then seen to be trading here acording to the forum rules, the price advertised and agreed is between the buyer and seller "no one else " what one person see as expensive someone else does,nt to the ones who don't agree with selling here exercise your rights, as i'm about to and vote. hc


----------



## Paul.J (12 Nov 2009)

There does seem to be quite a few items coming up for sale recently so i would also think a seperate part for selling/wanting would be best.
Also another satisfied customer of Blisters,and many others,so keep em coming Allen.


----------



## Tom K (12 Nov 2009)

Oryxdesign":21jv7nfd said:


> Tom K":21jv7nfd said:
> 
> 
> > I was very restrained but made a mental note of all the goodies.
> ...



She told me she needed some tools to build a set of steps up to the deck :lol:


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Nov 2009)

Tom K":2kv27lsa said:


> Oryxdesign":2kv27lsa said:
> 
> 
> > Tom K":2kv27lsa said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## LocalOak (12 Nov 2009)

Not yet bought anything from the forum but may well do if something I like comes up.

This is a community, and the fewer rules the better as far as I'm concerned. By and large people are decent, and occasionally things get a bit heated. Hmm... not unlike a real world community.

I'm not voting in the poll but I would go along with a couple of suggestions here.

A for sale thread would be good.

Prices should be clear and visible in the post. Offers welcome of course, but I don't like "I have this for sale, pm me with a price". That can lead to a blind auction and lack of transparency, the best disinfectant is sunlight.

People should be free to comment on any for sale thread, I don't like the idea of closing them. That means some comments will be unwelcome, but that also means that unwelcome commentators can be informed of the unwelcome nature of their comments and told to insert them where they might be, ahem, unwelcome. Again, keeping it in the open which is, IMHO, better than any alternative.


Toby


----------



## studders (12 Nov 2009)

head clansman":37m1kedv said:


> I'm not sure why you posted this poll it's not necessary........
> 
> the ones who don't agree with selling here exercise your rights, as i'm about to and vote. hc



:?


----------



## miles_hot (12 Nov 2009)

I think the for sales are brilliant, I also really value people suggesting that the price is too high (or indeed too low) or asking it the tool has xyz feature as this is important at that particular price point. I am a beginner at all this and it feels very good to have some knowledge (right or wrong - I'm a big boy and can make up my mind, especially if there has been history between people) around.

From the sellers POV the more comment the longer it remains on the front page.

This is a very nice place and generally people are good to each other however it has to be expected that people will disagree on some things 

Keep selling, don't lock the threads 

Miles


----------



## 9fingers (12 Nov 2009)

I'm all in favour Blister. I've yet to benefit from one of your sales but maybe one day.....

Bob


----------



## John. B (12 Nov 2009)

pheww!!!! some tirade... I wonder what brought all this on? :roll: 
Has someone complained about items offered for sale on the forum?
If so why? I thought most of us regarded the 'Forum' as a wood wrecking _community,_ 
and as such, made comments or discussions about how, what and why we do it. 
If as Allen says he sometimes has items surplus to requirements, 
and then offers them to forum members before offering it to that giant leech on the internet called the 'Bay' I say good for him. :lol: 
I think by the comments so far posted you have the answer.

John. B

PS I've just sold my lathe so I'll mark the _for sale _thread thus :twisted:


----------



## Imperial (12 Nov 2009)

All the posts so far have been positive re selling unwanted items, but I was totally unaware that Blister is buying up tools from where ever and then re selling them on the forum which is not really the same as selling tools you never use! I do understand that like myself, having sold some jigs recently, we may come across some item which you have to buy more than you require. EG a saw which also came with some chisels which you did not need, but this should be an odd occasion not every few weeks or days! 

Perhaps I have not understood how he obtains these tools, but I did contact him via PM about a Pillar Drill he was selling here a few days back and from the response gathered that this seems to be the case?

I don't have a problem with anyone selling on here, a valuable asset, but its the grey area between members trying to make a living from sales and those who are doing it as a "hobby".

I'm not trying to provoke anyone here, its just my opinion.


----------



## big soft moose (12 Nov 2009)

John. B":1vy5wl6u said:


> pheww!!!! some tirade... I wonder what brought all this



the background to this is these two threads

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=36626

and

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=36568

Personally I'm truly sick of the argument about what is and isnt acceptable - which is why i'd like to see a rule that clarifies it once and for all (ive reached the point where i really dont care what position admin takes so long as ithe clarification stops all the bickering and teddy throwing)

I must admit that I didnt realise that blister was buying up stuff to sell on as the bandsaw i bought from him had previously been his old boys, but that said so long as he is passing stuff on rather than selling for profit i cant see a problem with it


----------



## Gary (12 Nov 2009)

9fingers":zym8fe9x said:


> I'm all in favour Blister. I've yet to benefit from one of your sales but maybe one day.....



Has anyone who isn't actually posted so yet? :roll:


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2009)

Blister does not buy and sell to earn his living. He saves himself money buy buying complete workshop sell outs. He keeps the lions share of what he gets and then, eventually, lets the odd thing go on here. He's a full time lorry driver and earns plenty enough to keep him going. As far as I know, he never really makes a profit from what he sells here. I certainly know what he's paid for the items I've bought off him and in some cases he made (albeit small) loss. So please, let's not start accusing Allen of being a trader. I think that might be cutting off ones nose to spite ones face. It'd be totally different if he was listing things on a daily basis and didn't have a proper job.


----------



## Blister (12 Nov 2009)

PLEASE NOTE

I Am NOT buying thing up just to sell them on 

As I stated already , when I went to view a BETTER lathe than the one I already had , I was offered other items as well 

Each time I purchased these lathes ( Upgrading ) I sold on the previous lathe 

I started with a 

Draper 

then a Poolwood 

next was a Woodfast

Then the Silverdrive Statesman

And now the VB36 

So those of you that think I just buy anything to move on are WRONG 

I have just about had enough of this as well :roll: 


All over some items for sale :roll:


----------



## Jake (12 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":et8kd5pl said:


> so long as he is passing stuff on rather than selling for profit i cant see a problem with it



I don't see that makes any difference, provided people can comment on his mark-up. People sell stuff all over these forums for profit, and if Blister is doing so as a sideline (which i think is what his first post says), that seems no different to me. 

I don't see why people can't comment on the mark-up though - same as when over-hyped and over-priced new kit is promoted and sold on here.


----------



## 9fingers (12 Nov 2009)

Gary":1k1n8xtd said:


> 9fingers":1k1n8xtd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all in favour Blister. I've yet to benefit from one of your sales but maybe one day.....
> ...



Yes at least two posters here have bought from Blister but that is up to them to declare if they wish.

Bob


----------



## Mattty (12 Nov 2009)

I agree Jake- 
I have no problem with anyone selling things, infact i think it is a positive- however i also feel any thread should be open to comment. I'm not talking trolling or slagging off, but just comment about the item including it's price, if someone suggests a price is to high, the vendor can equally comment as to why it is worth such an amount.
Thats my opinion. If it is decided different to this by the Mod's so be it.

As to Blister selling these items or anyone, no problem as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Nov 2009)

Blister":16mak2sy said:


> OK ,
> 
> here we go again , This for sale or not for sale thread is to TRY and clear up the shall I or shan't I offer items on the forum ?
> 
> ...



Blister. you are fine to sell items on the forum AS LONG as you comply with the forum rules pertaining to selling.

  ( 5.8 ) Items For Sale
Once established as a member who contributes to the forum, we will allow private individuals to post that are looking to sell or buy an item. The thread must have FOR SALE in the title. As items move quickly within the forum, a member can bump such a thread back up to the top just once.

Members may not promote their own sales that are on other sites such as eBay.



We have discussed a 'for sale' forum many times and the decision made was that we do not have a specific forum


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (12 Nov 2009)

I say keep it up..it is no ones business where you get your stuff from
and from what i have seen members always seem to get a deal of you..
I like looking at the for sale threads and have bought a few bits of the
forum...
Well that's my opinion.
For what its worth
P.s
I think all talk about items selling should stay via P/M and not in 
the open thread.


----------



## clewlowm (12 Nov 2009)

gary i assume your talking about me? single hard man? what a load of rubbish you speak. i do not object to the for sale threads at all. its just that blister all ways seems to be selling stuff? as though the forum is a link to the cash cow.


----------



## big soft moose (12 Nov 2009)

clewlowm":prdk6cqv said:


> gary i assume your talking about me? single hard man? what a load of rubbish you speak. i do not object to the for sale threads at all. its just that blister all ways seems to be selling stuff? as though the forum is a link to the cash cow.



you are as entitled to express your opinion as anyone else (at least you've the cojones to do it in public unlike the other three people who voted no but didnt say anything on the thread) but i dont agree with it - blister has had a few sales lately but none of them are going to make him rich so if its a "cash cow" its a very thin sickly one which doesnt yeild much milk.

I dont have a problem with anyone selling stuff but if i did i wouldnt single blister out - especially as more than one member is actually in business selling stuff (which although maybe not for sale on the forum is certainly promoted here) , which allen isnt.

like tony said so long as he stays within the forum rules on for sale threads hes as entitled as anyone else to sell - and the rules dont say anything about volume.


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2009)




----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2009)

To the moderators.

General Woodwork section

Nearly half my screen is now stickies.

So an item for sale disappears from the main screen within minutes.

Perhaps items for sale could stay on first screen for 24 hours?


----------



## Philly (13 Nov 2009)

John
Most of the stickies are currently for the Charity Auction threads - these will expire in a week, so please hold tight 'til then.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2009)

OK Philly.


----------



## Imperial (13 Nov 2009)

As I was the one who brought up the reselling thing I thought I'd look back on Blisters history and there are a lot of posts which start with For Sale and not just lathes. 

This is a prime example " Looks to have had very light use "

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=


I think if you are selling tools which you did not really own you need to be more up front about where you got them no matter how much of a bargain ! We all come here to help each other out and selling to each other is just a perk not a reason to come.

And remember who started this post asking for opinions and a vote.


----------



## head clansman (13 Nov 2009)

hi blister 


let the poll do your talking , it clear enough what the majority think , don't get all wound up over it. it's not worth it , we know what your all about pay no attention to the rest . I'm always on the lookout for a bargain so please keep posting , just cause i have not bought from you yet don't mean i won't in the future. :wink: :lol: hc . keep smiling


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Nov 2009)

Blister":1dec7k63 said:


> Each time I purchased these lathes ( Upgrading ) I sold on the previous lathe
> 
> I started with a
> 
> ...



And eventually you will realise that you can't beat a Dominion, Myford, or a Coronet Major! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I won't be selling my Coronet Combo, but I am disposing of lots of stuff slowly, so I hope it's realised I am drastically pruning the stock, before my kids have to do it for me. 
 

Seriously, though I wish people could leave other people alone. A woman in Smethwick has been ticketed for littering. With her toddler, she was feeding the geese in the park! The 'jobsworth' wanted to give the kid a ticket too, but she agreed he was too young to prosecute! What next?
:roll: 

John


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2009)

Bloonose":1gxdluy6 said:


> This is a prime example " Looks to have had very light use "
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=



Did you not read the response to your last post? He buys full workshops and sells what is surplus. He ended up with three of those tools, I bought the other one. Allen has been an active member here, joining in with posts more than he sells stuff. I don't see what your issue is? Are you saying you don't want to benefit from good quality second hand tools?


----------



## John. B (13 Nov 2009)

If you buy a collection of tools/machines/goods of any description, you _OWN_ them. It matters not a jot how long you've owned them you _own_ them.
That gives you the right to sell all or part of them in any-way-shape or form!
If you sell something that does not belong to you, that could mean it might be stolen, or you may be acting as someone's agent.
Which are you suggesting?


Bloonose":hx5avj7t said:


> As I was the one who brought up the reselling thing I thought I'd look back on Blisters history and there are a lot of posts which start with For Sale and not just lathes.
> 
> This is a prime example " Looks to have had very light use "
> 
> ...



(Most of the people who offer items on these forums, generally offer them for less than they do when they put them on the bay if the offer is not taken up)

John. B


----------



## big soft moose (13 Nov 2009)

John. B":2seomnf4 said:


> If you buy a collection of tools/machines/goods of any description, you _OWN_ them. It matters not a jot how long you've owned them you _own_ them.
> That gives you the right to sell all or part of them in any-way-shape or form!
> If you sell something that does not belong to you, that could mean it might be stolen, or you may be acting as someone's agent.
> Which are you suggesting?
> ...



... and the only time i'm aware of that allen has sold something he doesnt actually own was when he kindly brought some stuff back from ireland to sell on behalf of another member - to avoid buyers having to pay freight charges across the irish sea - surely you arent saying that this kind of good natured behaviour which benefits everyone shouldnt be allowed ?


----------



## markwuzere (13 Nov 2009)

have stayed out off this but have followed the discussion with great interest. so for what its worth here is my tuppence worth
if a member off the forum has tools for sale then i want to know about it just in case he has something i want
where those tools came from doesn't bother me as long as they were aquired legitimately
if they sell lots of tools or just the odd one now and then doesn't bother me either
i would rather buy from a forum member with a good reputation than from a stranger
not sure how this all started but seems like the poll says it all so how about enough is enough
sorry if any off this offends anyone but it shouldn't


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

What I wish we'd got here is someone who refurbishes old planes for a modest fee, as used to happen on Woodnet, until they went all holy about it.
It would also help all those 'how do I start with planes' questions.
I'd do it myself if I was any good at it.

I've no objection to sales. I've bought two items from forum members, in each case exactly what I expected, for a fair price and met a couple of nice people. No problems.


----------



## laird (13 Nov 2009)

I think a forum that doesn't have kit for sale by members is lacking. It gives you a chance to pick something up that you might not otherwise find on the usual old tool websites. It gives newcomers a chance of expanding their toolkit - with someone to advise them on the use of the item, if needed. It gives a trusted source of second hand tools. 
I could go on, at length, but there's already enough of that on this topic. I suppose my view is if you don't like for sale items appearing, do as you do for any other topic that doesn't interest you - don't open it.
Plus, always remember we're only here courtesy of Charley, and since the forum rules allow it, one would presume Charley doesn't have a problem with it. If you do, start your own forum.
Rant switch off.


----------



## laird (13 Nov 2009)

PS I've bought from Blister, a hardly used Triton router. It's great, still not seen one at the price. Thanks Blister.


----------



## Dibs-h (13 Nov 2009)

Jake":2nb7ckf3 said:


> I don't see that makes any difference, provided people can comment on his mark-up. People sell stuff all over these forums for profit, and if Blister is doing so as a sideline (which i think is what his first post says), that seems no different to me.
> 
> I don't see why people can't comment on the mark-up though - same as when over-hyped and over-priced new kit is promoted and sold on here.



I agree - there is no need for trolling or throwing the dummy out, if the price isn't what one would pay for it. As with all things it'll only sell for what someone is willing to pay.

Blister - haven't bought owt yet - but keep on mate!


----------



## Jake (13 Nov 2009)

laird":rwnc07oz said:


> PS I've bought from Blister, a hardly used Triton router. It's great, still not seen one at the price. Thanks Blister.



It's a good example.

There were several people on here who picked up the £99 ones from B&Q and re-sold them on here. Some of them resold them at cost, as a favour for members, others for (a varying amount of) profit. Some of the latter threads came in for a bit of comment, especially as plenty of other people (members or non-members) had done the same but put them up on Ebay on BINs for less than some of the prices quoted on here. 

All seemed fair enough to me, the sellers were trying to make a margin, the people commenting on the for sale threads here were trying to save buyers on here from paying an unnecessarily large one.


----------



## Mike.C (13 Nov 2009)

Its quite obvious from the posts and the poll that we want both Blister and FOR SALE threads in general to continue, so lets call it a day now and lock the thread down. Its like one of those bloody itches in the centre of your back that you cannot scratch as it is just out of reach :twisted: and its driving me around the bend. 

To tell you the truth I have given up smoking (6 days now :-({|= ) so I am crawling the walls.

I hope that my doctor is not reading this as he thought that I given it up years ago. :duno: Wish me luck because I really do need to kick this filthy habit. I have even been known to hang out of the bathroom window at our local hospital just to have a drag on a fag, and yet I was in there having a tumour removed (yes I know stupid born bast--d who does not deserve the bed space) 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Imperial (13 Nov 2009)

Wizer, have read the posts, if I buy up whole workshops full of tools and resell them, that makes me a 2nd hand tool dealer not a forum member selling some unwanted tools. 

I did not start this thread, I have not complained to anyone or said I don't want tools to be offered for sale, but I just want people to be clear in what is being offered for sale and the motive behind it. I have bought from members and indeed sold to some, but stated quite clearly why and what I was selling. I have never suggested that he was selling stolen goods as John B was trying to say? :evil: I meant he has never used them in anger so to speak, bought for resale.

I have been pi55ed off by one of the mods in the past claiming I was asking too much for a plane I no longer used so I removed it from sale here and sold it on Ebay, for the asking price. I do not comment on prices asked for for things for sale, re router which apparently started all this, as you can ask what you wish and if somebody wants to pay, so be it!

I try not to criticise anyone's work/project as that can be offensive, I only try to reply to posts with offers of help and advice, but don't ask questions to which you don't want an honest answer or expect only to get positive remarks...


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Time for kittens, I think.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":3zauucrk said:


> To tell you the truth I have given up smoking (6 days now :-({|= ) so I am crawling the walls.
> 
> I hope that my doctor is not reading this as he thought that I given it up years ago. :duno: Wish me luck because I really do need to kick this filthy habit. I have even been known to hang out of the bathroom window at our local hospital just to have a drag on a fag, and yet I was in there having a tumour removed (yes I know stupid born bast--d who does not deserve the bed space)
> 
> ...



Mike, 

For what it's worth, well done. Just approach it mentally as; 'I am putting off my next smoke until 'after lunch' - 'after tea' - until tomorrow morning... etc. etc. 

You eventually reach the stage where you know you can put it off for longer.. and then you realise you'd be daft to have that cigarette. That's when you have virtually cracked it. 

Best of luck 

John


----------



## Mike.C (13 Nov 2009)

Benchwayze":3fmy8u8t said:


> Mike.C":3fmy8u8t said:
> 
> 
> > To tell you the truth I have given up smoking (6 days now :-({|= ) so I am crawling the walls.
> ...



Hi John, thanks for the advice mate. I had no idea how hard kicking the habit would be when I really put my mind to it :roll: All I seem to do is dream and think about tobacco, cigars and cigarettes.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jake (13 Nov 2009)

The funny thing is that when you have stopped for a while, you'll find it difficult to believe that you once thought it was so difficult to stop. That won't make any sense now, though - for now, one day, or rather one trigger, at a time.


----------



## Mike.C (13 Nov 2009)

Jake":28682ej5 said:


> The funny thing is that when you have stopped for a while, you'll find it difficult to believe that you once thought it was so difficult to stop. That won't make any sense now, though - for now, one day, or rather one trigger, at a time.



Hi Jake  snap  My neighbour just said the same thing as you. She said one day you will look back and think, "I don't know what all the bloo-y fuss was about"

Oh well fingers crossed.

By the way Blister sorry to highjack your thread.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jake (13 Nov 2009)

I'm sure Blister will be relieved that the thread has wandered elsewhere...

Good luck with the op and recovery, btw.


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":tu8l693h said:


> Jake":tu8l693h said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that when you have stopped for a while, you'll find it difficult to believe that you once thought it was so difficult to stop. That won't make any sense now, though - for now, one day, or rather one trigger, at a time.
> ...



15 years. Don't know what all the fuss was about...

Did you like the kittens?


----------



## Jake (13 Nov 2009)

Smudger":35n3t061 said:


> Did you like the kittens?



Selling kittens on the forum is unacceptable behaviour IMHO.


----------



## Mike.C (13 Nov 2009)

Smudger":32yu5zkd said:


> Mike.C":32yu5zkd said:
> 
> 
> > Jake":32yu5zkd said:
> ...



Hi Dick, yes I did as it happens, they are well cute.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## cambournepete (13 Nov 2009)

Jake":1chamkle said:


> Selling kittens on the forum is unacceptable behaviour IMHO.


I'm more worried about how they're posted...


----------



## big soft moose (13 Nov 2009)

Jake":31t8m81m said:


> Selling kittens on the forum is unacceptable behaviour IMHO.



particularly at those prices, my you could get a collie dog with only light use for that price - do they have gold plated whiskers or something ...   :lol:


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Jake":1k506el4 said:


> Smudger":1k506el4 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you like the kittens?
> ...



They were in a bag of tools I bought, honest!


----------



## big soft moose (13 Nov 2009)

Smudger":1e978yo4 said:


> Jake":1e978yo4 said:
> 
> 
> > Smudger":1e978yo4 said:
> ...



were the tools advertised as being in purrfect condition  - or was it a mouse sander


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2009)

I bought some cats and I've got two too many, would anyone like to buy one? They've had light use...


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

I used to have a mouse sander...


----------



## John. B (13 Nov 2009)

As always.
Descends into the realms of silliness :? :? :? :? 
How can you post kittens? they're too big to go through the letterbox. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

John. B


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

John. B":1amtijdu said:


> As always.
> Descends into the realms of silliness :? :? :? :?
> How can you post kittens? they're too big to go through the letterbox. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> John. B



I'll have to put my hands up to that one.


----------



## Imperial (13 Nov 2009)

What a lot of Pussies :twisted:


----------



## big soft moose (13 Nov 2009)

John. B":15ontbgv said:


> How can you post kittens? they're too big to go through the letterbox. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:



sounts like a *cat*astrophic flaw in the plan - is there a no delivery claws


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Courier service


----------



## seaco (13 Nov 2009)

Personally I think it's great having things for sale here I was one who voted for a FOR SALE section and as that didn't work this is the next best thing, why on earth worry if someone sells things on here for profit including Blister as long as they're not a dealer in the big scheme of things does it really matter.

I for one would think of this forum as soon as I had something to do with woodwork for sale!... :wink:


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Smudger":bbsywbmi said:


> Courier service



It's just occurred to me that this is a 'lectric cat - good job he isn't in the Hand Tools Neandercat section...


----------



## matt (13 Nov 2009)

As already stated I really do not have a problem with stuff being sold regardless of source, however, against the backdrop of a forum and underlying expectations I do think it is helpful for the seller to be abundantly clear about the background to the items.

For example... It is quite clear that Blister (sorry Blister, just using you to make the point rather than as an actual example) is a keen and experienced turner. Therefore, as an inexperienced turner, I could spot Blister selling a lathe and quite easily assume (without even thinking to question) that I was buying in to what Blister found so good about this lathe when he invested before upgrading. 

Likewise, if Philly were given a wooden plane that belonged to an uncle once removed because a distant cousin knows "Philly likes planes" and... it was a pile of pooh. Philly could unwittingly pass it off as something a bit special simply because it is Philly selling it. 

If I bought something from Wizer I could easily assume it was still in the original packaging, not having been used at all.

The point I am trying to make is that a seller really needs to be aware of how they are perceived in order to not inadvertently and quite innocently mislead people.

At the end of the day the onus is on the buyer to satisfy themselves that what they are buying is what they think it is, however, this is a back-slapping matey sort of forum so......


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2009)




----------



## Slim (13 Nov 2009)

Funny, I always pictured you a bit older Tom...


----------



## jlawrence (13 Nov 2009)

Personally, I'd rather buy from someone on here rather than on fleabay.
If a regular poster decides to sell things on here in order to make money then fine as far as I'm concerned. If I think I'm getting a good deal and it's what I want (and can afford) then I'll buy - if not then I won't.
Yes, if for example philly was selling a plane then I'd expect it to be decent - if it wasn't then it wouldn't be good business sense from him to sell it via this route.
I've bought things in the past from forum members (and will in the future) as a newbie I was very pleased to be given advice as to what the machines were good for and equally what they wouldn't be able to manage.

If you've got stuff to sell then please continue posting the items please guys.


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

Slim":2f899lz6 said:


> Funny, I always pictured you a bit older Tom...


He was, then.


----------



## studders (13 Nov 2009)

That kid is definitely thinking "what the? " :? :? :?


----------



## seaco (14 Nov 2009)

matt":36k2nbza said:


> (without even thinking to question)



Now there is the crux of the matter if you haven't got the common sense or couldn't be bothered to research the item for sale before buying it, really if you are that stupid then you deserve to be sold a lemon!

I wouldn't care if Norm Abram was selling it I'd still want to find out about it first!


----------



## matt (14 Nov 2009)

seaco":1vc6kap4 said:


> matt":1vc6kap4 said:
> 
> 
> > (without even thinking to question)
> ...



My point was how some people will base assumptions on association rather than not being bothered or applying common sense. It is their fault at the end of the day but in a forum I guess, as the seller, you can be aware of the danger and decide whether you want to help avoid any confusion.


----------



## big soft moose (14 Nov 2009)

matt":5ocfkf4x said:


> As already stated I really do not have a problem with stuff being sold regardless of source, however, against the backdrop of a forum and underlying expectations I do think it is helpful for the seller to be abundantly clear about the background to the items.
> 
> For example... It is quite clear that Blister (sorry Blister, just using you to make the point rather than as an actual example) is a keen and experienced turner. Therefore, as an inexperienced turner, I could spot Blister selling a lathe and quite easily assume (without even thinking to question) that I was buying in to what Blister found so good about this lathe when he invested before upgrading.
> 
> ...



thing is though that this being the matey kind of forum it is when you buy something you have the chance to have a chat to the seller and find out about it - and quite possibly pick up other tiops etc on how its used.

for example whebn i bought my rexon bandsaw from blister he was totally upfront about its possible shortcomings and i chose to buy it anyway because at the time i only needed a little one.

likewise when i sold a chainsaw to dusty dave i took the time to go through safe use, sharpening, potential problems etc etc - you dont get that on ebay.

also the sales side often facilitates the social exchange - which is what sets buying here appart from buying on ebay or gumtree or whatever.

for example i recently sold a polesaw to paulm and delivered it - and he took the time tio show me round his 'shop discuss routers , give me lunch , and i came away with a couple of binders of magazines and a few lumps of wood i wasnt expecting in addition to the agreed beer vouchers

likewise i bought a T11 from paul J and again i got tea and biscuits some turning chat , a tour of his 'shop etc etc

loads of examples - but the point i'm trying to make is that the thing about buying here is you can get a picture of who you can trust not to sell you a lemon, - like in your example above if philly had a rubbish wooden plane to sell , i'm sure he would be upfront about the fact it wasnt a philly plane.

anyway nuff said

about those kittens....


----------



## matt (14 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":18dsye74 said:


> matt":18dsye74 said:
> 
> 
> > As already stated I really do not have a problem with stuff being sold regardless of source, however, against the backdrop of a forum and underlying expectations I do think it is helpful for the seller to be abundantly clear about the background to the items.
> ...



Exactly my point.


----------



## Chems (14 Nov 2009)

I've bought a few bits off the forum and hope that people don't stop. I almost had Blisters Jet260 off him but due to factors missed out in the end. But if he was to list something I wanted again I'd be straight in there.

Keep it going is my vote


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Nov 2009)

Blister, if not for you, I'd never have gotten a Startrite pillar drill for the s (frankly) silly price you offered it for. Many thanks to you. 
Keep selling mate. Many people here benefit from your good self, and if you make a few quid here and there, good for you. I don't know what prompted this thread, but assume some n*$%£"d has moaned about you listing. They're probably pineappled off that they can't do what you do.
Don't let it get you down mate. Many people here speak VERY highly of you.
Cheers.
Adam.
(What bargains have you got at the moment) :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 Nov 2009)

97 for and 5 against, i declare the for's have it.
Keep on keeping on Allen.  
Now can we close this thread. :?:


----------



## Blister (14 Nov 2009)

MODS

At the request of the ORIGINAL poster can you lock this thread now 

I Think its all clear on the forum members opinions 

Allen


----------



## Mike.C (14 Nov 2009)

I'm showing my age here now, but I wonder if CAPTAIN BLACK is one of the 5 Mysterons :?:

Anyway Allen the numbers don't lie, so you have the support of the forum. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Ring (14 Nov 2009)

Indeed.............The Majority has spoken lets lock the thread now.


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2009)

Noooo

Let's keep talking about it. :roll:


----------



## big soft moose (14 Nov 2009)

wizer":152io2nb said:


> Noooo
> 
> Let's keep talking about it. :roll:



now about those kittens ...


----------



## Jake (15 Nov 2009)

Let's be clear though - the very clear message is keep selling, but you have no mandate to demand that for sale threads (or any others) are locked. This one will die without censorship, just like kittens.


----------



## Tom K (15 Nov 2009)

Just when we thought we were out...along comes Jake to drag us back in again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smudger (15 Nov 2009)

OK - the kittens didn't work.
Now - put up your favourite recipes for making Chilli.


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2009)

O look 

its

101 for yes 

and


5 for no :wink:


----------



## Smudger (15 Nov 2009)

Chilli
by Antony Worrall Thompson
Serves 4

Preparation time less than 30 mins
Cooking time 1 to 2 hours

Ingredients
•	2 tbsp olive oil
•	1kg/2lb 2oz beef mince
•	2 onions, finely diced
•	2 cloves garlic, finely diced
•	1 stick celery, finely diced
•	2 chillies, finely diced
•	1 bay leaf
•	1 tbsp ground cumin
•	1 tbsp ground coriander
•	1 tbsp dried oregano
•	1 tbsp paprika
•	2 tsp cayenne
•	1 tsp ground cinnamon
•	1 tsp ground black pepper
•	1 tbsp tomato purée
•	400g/14oz tinned tomatoes
•	250ml/9fl oz beef stock
•	25g/1oz dark chocolate, finely chopped
•	400g/14oz tinned red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
•	small bunch coriander leaves, roughly chopped

To serve
•	basmati rice

Method
1.	Heat a large pan until hot then add the olive oil and beef mince. Fry until browned, then remove from the pan and set aside.
2.	Add the onions, garlic, celery and chillies and sweat for 5-6 minutes until golden.
3.	Add all the spices and fry for one minute.
4.	Return the beef to the pan and stir to combine.
5.	Add the tomato purée, tinned tomatoes and stock and bring to the boil.
6.	Reduce the heat and simmer for 1-1½ hours until very tender.
7.	Add the chocolate and kidney beans and simmer for a further five minutes until hot through.
8.	Check the seasoning before adding the coriander leaves and serving.


----------



## Jake (15 Nov 2009)

Blister":m4bjpygn said:


> O look
> 
> its
> 
> ...



I'd forgotten to vote, make it 102.

Just forget the other subtext of the original post.


----------

